# Aonde comprar m�quinas USADAS e componentes



## retrô (May 7, 2008)

*Aonde comprar máquinas USADAS e componentes*

OLÁ pessoal.Tem algum distribuidor aqui para Brother gt541 ou HM1 ou Anajet?Sou do Brasil e quero comprar uma delas , porém usada.Mas quero ter suporte também para adquirir tintas, cabeça de impressão, peças de um modo geral.Mesmo uma pessoa que não venda a máquina , mas trabalha com os seus acessórios é muito bem-vinda.Tem como me passar contato, e-mail,telefone,etc...MUITO OBRIGADO A TODOS e este espaço é realmente fantástico.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Aonde comprar máquinas USADAS e componentes*



retrô said:


> OLÁ pessoal.Tem algum distribuidor aqui para Brother gt541 ou HM1 ou Anajet?Sou do Brasil e quero comprar uma delas , porém usada.Mas quero ter suporte também para adquirir tintas, cabeça de impressão, peças de um modo geral.Mesmo uma pessoa que não venda a máquina , mas trabalha com os seus acessórios é muito bem-vinda.Tem como me passar contato, e-mail,telefone,etc...MUITO OBRIGADO A TODOS e este espaço é realmente fantástico.


What Retro needs is a used machine (Anajet, Brother or HM1) also more leads to suppliers of inks and supplies. He's in Brazil, so perhaps in another South American country so that he can have reliable sources and perhaps expert help. He posted in another thread about the prices that he has encountered so far. Any one who can help him find what he needs and speak portuguese can PM him.


----------

